# Middle Earth Barbie



## Rangerdave (Jul 19, 2003)

Well, not really.
More like Ken.


Just when you thought toys could not be any more evil
(see attachment)



RD


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 19, 2003)

Ah. . . how cute. . .


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jul 19, 2003)

There's also this one from Game's Workshop. (Granted, you have to put it together, and paint it....but it still is pretty cool.)

(I hope the .gif comes out ok.)


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 22, 2003)

It's Evil Emporer Zurg!

Really, that's all we could think when we first saw the movie...*shudder* I wish they hadn't shown Sauron at all, personally, but since they did, did they _have_ to make him so..._corny?_

IMHO, of course.

I am looking forward to getting my paws on an Eowyn action figure (or three), though.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 22, 2003)

And here is the original Middle Earth Barbie.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 23, 2003)

I should've known you'd want one of those. . .they are rather cool.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh yes, I got one as soon as I found out they existed. _Yes_, I get these weird whim things, and everyone has to play along...like the time I wanted my picture taken on the dinosaur...but that's a different story. 

I also, for some reason that was of great importance only I've forgotten what it was, decided we needed to collect all the Burger King toys. 

And we did.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 24, 2003)

I need to clean my keyboard. . .it has smudges all over it. . .where was I?

I really don't have any Tolkien action figure thingies. . .I need to start collecting.

But I already have a shell collection, rock collection, stuffed cat collection, sticker collection, bead collection (Elgee continues on into eternity).


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 24, 2003)

*Is freaked out by the idea of a stuffed cat collection*


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeah, Elgee- did they scratch the furniture or something?

Let's see...we have all the BK toys, three of the delightfully tacky goblet things that light up, I have the Eowyn six inch doll, my younger brother and sister both have the incredibly obnoxious toy Sting that makes noises, and between them they have several action figures. And we have *counts on fingers* four copies of LOTR currently in the house- two special edition red leather ones (one my dad's, one mine), and two ancient paperback sets. And I have some bookmarks, some magazine articles, and a sign from Wal-Mart with Viggo Mortensen on it (there is a looooong story behind that). 
But that's about all. 

And I already collect books....books...um, books, and....more books. Books about fairy tales, picture books with good illustrations, and books with covers by Kinuko Y. Craft, specifically, and then of course books in general. 

And I collect useless little things that I think are nifty. Cat shaped or blue glass thingies, mostly. And I have a bunch of cat-shaped hoshi holders that my parents gave me. Oh, and boxes. I have a thing for little boxes, I have a few of those.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 25, 2003)

> Yeah, Elgee- did they scratch the furniture or something?



They aren't real cats! They're stuffed toys. .


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 25, 2003)

*pat* We know what you meant dear...we were being facetious, is all.


----------



## ltas (Aug 5, 2003)

*stares at RD's Barbie* 

Do they offer stuffed Saurons too? I think the world needs a fluffy plush Sauron as well.

cough. gag. gag.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 7, 2003)

Poor Itas choked on his plush Sauron toy. . .

He shall be missed. . .or she. . .I have no idea which Itas is. . .


----------



## ltas (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Poor Itas choked on his plush Sauron toy. . .
> 
> He shall be missed. . .or she. . .I have no idea which Itas is. . . *



(She. Thank you for being concerned about my health .)

You are of course right, those little stuffed toys particles can cause suffocation. I'll ask for a Sauron chew-toy for the next christmas...


----------



## Feanorian (Aug 9, 2003)

> I'll ask for a Sauron chew-toy for the next christmas...



I'd get my Rot a Sauron if I could find one....I personally like the model one posted above..it looks rather challenging and fun.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 11, 2003)

Eowyn action figures have been moved back! Aargh! They were supposed to be out this month! *wails*


----------

